
How Software Groups Rot: Legacy of the Expert Beginner - skellertor
https://www.daedtech.com/how-software-groups-rot-legacy-of-the-expert-beginner
======
danschumann
I have a value of "whoever has the highest standards in a room is the leader".
The part where the new guys want to use good form, but are quashed, rang true
to me. It's extremely frustrating when an underling wants to improve a
process, but management has artificially low standards without good reason.
It's a big motivator to start your own business, because no1 can fly as high
as you can, when you're doing something you are passionate about. I never want
to turn into the guy who crushes good ideas, unless maybe because of temporary
time constraints.

The other thing that annoys me is when someone "does something in the name of
good standards", but it doesn't fit, is not needed, is over-engineered, and
hurts moral of people working on that code; because they are just not able to
think for themselves, or it wasn't their idea, so they leap to standards as
their authority, when it is too far a cry. They are posers to me. Its like
when someone is a beginner in thinking for themselves, and are slaves to
accepted "norms", or even a beginner in humility, when they have to have their
own way, and cannot accept another, because they think managers have to have
all the good ideas, not the best ability to lead.

